# Anyone Else Concerned by these Features?



## Brookie (Mar 25, 2020)

*EDIT: forget this thread. It was more geared toward TTers. I went 3 weeks in and I'm still concerned, only time will tell. *

We waited 8 whole years for this game, and the fact of thse things, is extremely disapointing to me:

~ Terrible Villager Dialogue
~ The feeling of "lacking" content in the game
~ no gracie, and potentially most furniture series/sets bein cut
~ those unnecessarily expensive Nook Miles tickets


I want to like the game, I really do, but it's drawng too much from Pocket Camp and I'm really concerned I won't be able to like it enough!


----------



## Mairen (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not worried even a little bit ^-^ I'm only on day 5, so I'm still working through getting things unlocked, and have plenty to keep me occupied so far. I'm also of the opinion that there will be plenty of updates in the future to keep adding content to the game. We'll have to wait and see though >.<


----------



## sylviabee (Mar 25, 2020)

yeah im already unimpressed by all of the crafting and  now bored lol i regret buying the game...


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 25, 2020)

I personally love it and I trust that the team will add features as they go along in those free updates they have promised us. They put a lot of care and love in this game obviously and i am certain they have so much more to show us!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Brookie said:


> We waited 8 whole years for this game, and the fact of thse things, is extremely disapointing to me:
> 
> ~ Terrible Villager Dialogue
> ~ The feeling of "lacking" content in the game
> ...



How far are you and how much do you talk to your villagers? I'm on day 7 I believe (no tt) and I talk to my villagers constantly.  The dialogue has gotten really good imo, way better than NL. 

As for missing things I honestly think they're going to be added later. I play a ridiculous amount of hours every day and haven't run out of things to do yet.


----------



## meo (Mar 25, 2020)

It's still only the first week. No, I'm not concerned.


----------



## doja cat (Mar 25, 2020)

im not too worried, im enjoying the game as it is right now because i have a lot to do on my island. i honestly feel most of the other content is hidden behind updates/DLC anyways


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 25, 2020)

Brookie said:


> We waited 8 whole years for this game, and the fact of thse things, is extremely disapointing to me:
> 
> ~ Terrible Villager Dialogue
> ~ The feeling of "lacking" content in the game
> ...



The villager dialogue is a little better after 5 days. Villagers now ask favors, and you are able to gift them shirts to wear.

More content will come. We have to be patient. This is really only a problem for Time Travelers.

Gracie may be replaced by Label (Labelle),  I won't complain if so.


Nook Miles ticket takes about 10 minutes to earn with Miles+


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 25, 2020)

Villager dialog seems to improve the more your friendship with them improves. I think they just changed how it works this time.

I don't feel like the game is lacking content... but maybe it's because I don't TT and haven't gotten to see lack of holidays? I don't know. It definitely is a ton better than Gamecube AC and Wild World for me in the content arena. I was lucky I gave New Leaf a "third time's the charm" chance, because I didn't like Gamecube AC or Wild World due to a feeling of nothing to do. The difference for both New Leaf and New Horizons for me is customization. They give you more freedom, thus it feels like there's more to do even if it's a regular day with no special NPCs.

Gracie is beloved by the community. If she's not in the game right now, I imagine they will add her in for a future update. Same might be true for some of the furniture sets. But there's still so much that people are discovering about the game that I hesitate to say anything's gone. I mean, people thought pitfall seeds were gone, but now they've been found.

As for Nook Miles tickets... yeah, they're a little expensive, especially if you're trying to use a lot at once. If you limit yourself to maybe 1 ticket per day, you will still end up with a lot of Nook Miles left over for whatever. At least, I do.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 25, 2020)

No, I'm not concerned. Oh, at all. I am loving New Horizons!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 25, 2020)

The villager dialogue is the one that bothers me the most, everything else I feel hopeful will come in updates or dlc


----------



## satine (Mar 25, 2020)

Brookie said:


> We waited 8 whole years for this game, and the fact of thse things, is extremely disapointing to me:
> 
> ~ Terrible Villager Dialogue
> ~ The feeling of "lacking" content in the game
> ...



Omg okay your points are on point for sure. Though as far as villager dialogue goes, I've gotten a handful of lines from Bob that have made me laugh out loud. Cases in point A-C: 
_    A: "Do ya know where the present balloons come from? There's a sea monster near here that burps them! I call him Lieutenant Burpy Boy!" 
     B: "This is a real nice island. I bet my bug friends are gonna like it. And I bet I'll meet more bug friends HERE!" 
     C: "If I wore shoes --weird-- I'd wear these zori, and stomp around like a shoe_ guy!" 

But even then I do have to agree with it somewhat still because nobody has wanted to come over to my house yet, I've gotten one (one) request after hours and hours of play during quarantine, and the villagers seem to get sick of talking to you really quickly. 

But I especially, especially, especially agree with your point about "lacking content". Especially regarding Gracie. Gracie furniture is literally my most favorite furniture in the entire game and I am very disturbed by the concept of not having it here. Label visits and does "fashion challenges" and yet after 6 visits, apparently her job is complete and there's nothing that results after that. I have yet to see any beds, couches or any large furniture items that are a part of a familiar set at ALL in Nook's Cranny, too!!! Granted, I maybe haven't had it for TOO long, but I mean. Come on. Still! 

I'm really worried that it's going to take an insane amount of time for any update whatsoever to bring back Gracie, or any sort of furniture sets that I am familiar with and love dearly.  Who knows. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

We are literally a week in. I'm not concerned at all.


----------



## Eirrinn (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm mostly worried about the villager dialog and lack of content compared to previous entries 
I'm just HOPING that more stuff besides seasonal events will be added into the game, if not then I'll be pretty bummed because rn the game feels like a piece of what the previous games were.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Mar 25, 2020)

a little! but i feel they are gonna release the content slowly. also wouldnt mind if they replaced gracie w labelle like someone mentioned above


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m pretty happy with it so far. Just don’t time travel and stop to admire the prettiness once in a while, that’s my advice!


----------



## Ryzon (Mar 25, 2020)

I bought a switch lite just to play this game. I am having a blast with it.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m not really concerned about the first two, I think we will unlock more villager dialogue, and features as we progress
As for the furniture sets/series, I’m not sure if some guy cut yet or not, but like I said maybe we will start to see them again after we progressed a little bit

But I do have to agree that the Nook Miles tickets are a bit expensive. .-.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m not concerned. I do see where some people are coming from but I feel like the game has a nice slow pace. It’s meant to make you slow down, no rushing. The villager dialogue will get better when we become better friends with the villagers


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 25, 2020)

Nook miles ticket are overpriced tbh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 25, 2020)

Calm yourselves, there's still so much we can discover as long as we don't time travel. (To those that do, i'm sorry)

Plus it seems that the majority of the people here always forgets about the updates coming, sure it might not come this month or the next, but there will be.


----------



## Solio (Mar 25, 2020)

- Villager dialogue: We've all been there. No one was impressed with the dialog the first few days. However, in my opinion, it improves significantly as you progress through the game. Also, the villagers emote so much better than in previous titles.

- That "lack of content" is subjective. Stuff gets cut, stuff gets added. It's like that for all game-series. People don't seem to understand that developers can't just keep increasing the content with each new title and don't ever cut anything.

- "missing" furniture: How about you try something new? NH added a bunch of new furniture in place of the old sets that were cut. I'm sure there must be something you like just as much.

- expensive Nook ticket: That's one of my gripes too, but this shouldn't be a game-breaker for you. It's a non-issue in the grand scheme of things.

All in all I feel like people focus so much on the quantity of features instead of considering the quality.
Like the shampoodle being gone isn't an issue when you can change your style at an mirror without doing tedious quizzes. Harriet is literally obsolete now.
Also, this game just shows how impatient some people are. They want everything and right now. But the game isn't like that. You're supposed to take it slow and the game doesn't just hand everything to you at once. It's a slow trickle. The devs even made sure by gating features behind updates (seemingly).


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)

i’m not all that concerned. the dialogue has slowly been getting better (my villagers have stopped reprimanding me for talking to them too much after only talking to them like,, twice lmao) and while the lack of content currently is a bit upsetting, i bet a lot of stuff will be added in future updates


----------



## erikaeliseh (Mar 25, 2020)

Most of the complaints ive seen are about missing content, not enough stores, etc.. i feel like all the other previous games also took time for things to unlock, and this game is no different. I think the developers have planned it so that we take our time and it prevents TT'ing to unlock everything right away. So far im really happy with it, its not perfect but i think it will be very close in the future


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not worried! I think they have a plan for everything and we just have to wait and see! If I recall, in New Leaf villagers would still tell me how to shake a tree for fruit the entire first year of my town..... Dialogue this time around differs and it's refreshing. You have to build a relationship with your villagers to get better dialogue


----------



## windloft (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't care for the lack of features myself, but i'm under the assumption they'll be available via updates and the like : I don't particularly care for the way they're approaching it, but I understand why it needed to be done www. There's still plenty to do imho, and it's only been ... what, almost a week? So i'll be taking my time.


----------



## gldawn (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m sitting on 20,000 nook miles right now and have been on at least 15 tours, and I don’t even try very hard to complete the dailies so I think that won’t be much of a problem.

As others have said, villager dialogue improves the more you talk to them, and it’s cool that we get to see them do things like sing, read, and even make their own house decor.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2020)

Nah. I've noticed that the villagers have a conversation for every type of furniture piece outside, so I know the limitations of the regular dialogue. It'll be better with 10 villager anyway.

For the rest, I truly believe that Nintendo hides content behind updates because they know they can't get rid of time traveling. We already got spoiled in forums and ln social media so much by time travelers, I'm sure they want certain things to be a worldwide event.


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 25, 2020)

Hasn't early game AC always been slow though? anyway I'm having a good time with the game and all I've been doing is running around and collecting stuff to sell so. YMMV


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 25, 2020)

Villagers get better after Resident Services upgrades. Island Designer app is a real game changer!


----------



## Brookie (Mar 25, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> We are literally a week in. I'm not concerned at all.



I TTed into 3 weeks and I'm still concerned...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Solio said:


> - Villager dialogue: We've all been there. No one was impressed with the dialog the first few days. However, in my opinion, it improves significantly as you progress through the game. Also, the villagers emote so much better than in previous titles.
> 
> - That "lack of content" is subjective. Stuff gets cut, stuff gets added. It's like that for all game-series. People don't seem to understand that developers can't just keep increasing the content with each new title and don't ever cut anything.
> 
> ...



I get your points but it's really my opinion....Also no I dont want only un-themed furniture, I'm 3 weeks in and havent seen anything hat I love. I understand what you're trying to say but I thnk you misunderstood me. It's not a deal-breaker but it's very disappointing to me


----------



## Galbador (Mar 25, 2020)

The game just started, we don't know what it has for us. Just give it some time to unfold it for us. If you time travel, I doubt you will find much, because unlike NL, Nintendo tries a new way to bring events to this game, which was maybe not possible with earlier games or just to prevent people to spoil stuff on day one.


----------



## mohn (Mar 25, 2020)

...How are the Nook Miles tickets expensive? You can easily get a few per day.


----------



## blossoming (Mar 25, 2020)

i honestly dont know how they've spent 8 years working on this game because woo girl.... a lot of iconic features are missed


----------



## Hesper (Mar 25, 2020)

Based on Soleil's house, imperial set is definitely in the game. From Julian's place, so is the zodiac set (which I need, want, and demand, oh lORD is it pretty this game). So there are sets, we just may not be seeing 'em in the shop.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

Brookie said:


> I TTed into 3 weeks and I'm still concerned...


 
Okay... And?

Nintendo is 100% going to update this game as time goes by. They MOST LIKELY did not put everything in the game at once to prevent time travelers from spoiling everything in this game.


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 25, 2020)

I disagree but those opinions have already been mentioned. So you TT 3 weeks, Did you TT straight to 3 weeks because I doubt that would do much. It appears that unlocks aren’t as time oriented as past games. Yes there is still a time element but is paired with more tasks then previous games. No matter how much time has passed if those tasks aren’t done it wouldn’t matter.


----------



## Brookie (Mar 25, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Okay... And?
> 
> Nintendo is 100% going to update this game as time goes by. They MOST LIKELY did not put everything in the game at once to prevent time travelers from spoiling everything in this game.



Sorry if I seem annoying, I'm just voicing my thoughts. I still like the game....


----------



## Galbador (Mar 25, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Sorry if I seem annoying, I'm just voicing my thoughts. I still like the game....



Again, it is way too early to make a judgement of what awaits us with Nintendo updating the game after the "Life of Quality" way to support the game. The game is, like I said, still young and we have to show some patience. I feel that time travel will not show you much this time unlike it did in NL.


----------



## Marte (Mar 25, 2020)

No, not concerned the slightest. I understand you tho, but as we've heard now from a lot of people - it's only been one week since release. There's a lot more to come in the future, even for time travelers who unlock stuff way ahead from the rest. Hopefully for us all to experience at a somewhat same time period (holidays etc.). ♡


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

Brookie said:


> *EDIT: forget this thread. It was more geared toward TTers. I went 3 weeks in and I'm still concerned, only time will tell. *
> 
> We waited 8 whole years for this game, and the fact of thse things, is extremely disapointing to me:
> 
> ...



Yup. So many things were downgraded/watered down from New Leaf. So disappointing. I could go off. 

So far, here are the characters who have been confirmed to be cut (via datamining):

There's no:

Brewster
Leif
Luna
Pelly
Phyllis
Harriet
Shrunk
Gracie
Kapp'n (and his family)
Katrina
Digby
Lottie
Wendell
Pascal
Lyle
Copper
Booker
Katie
Rover
Tortimer
Redd
Pete
Cyrus
Reese

Note: I didn't even bother listing the characters who were flat out replaced with new characters, such as Chip and Porter.

Here are the features that have been cut/downgraded from New Leaf:

Gyroids

The cafe

Dream Suite (or at least a method of visiting/seeing random people's towns)

Post Office

Police Station

Salon

Club lol

Fortune Telling Booth

Shoe Store (Kicks only visits; he is never given his own store)

Gracie Grace

Accessory Section of Able Sisters (Label also only visits)

An equivalent to Club Tortimer

Pitfalls (Not 100% sure, there's been rumors that they are craftable)

Being able to access your storage when in someone else's town (In New Leaf, you had the lockers at the train station. This game...NOTHING)

Bushes

Banana Trees

Redd's Paintings

Diving and Swimming

Home exterior customization (more than just the roof color; in New Leaf, there were different exterior themes and styles you could choose from)

Minigames like the ones on the Island in NL

Museum gift shop/observatory/personal rooms. Celeste's role has been relegated to an insignificant one-time character. Don't even get me started on how poorly designed the magic wand feature is...Nintendo took something that should've been simple and straight forward and made it complicated. Used it once, then put it away to never touch it again.

Unbreakable tools. Apparently even gold tools break in New Horizons.

A dedicated re-sale shop like ReTail (this one is not that big of a deal in my opinion).

And other things I can't think of right now...

Overall very lackluster and disappointing for an Animal Crossing game. I guess we were wrong for thinking that game was supposed to be an upgrade to New Leaf (it is in many aspects, but there are far too many things that were downgraded/completely cut). Nintendo really did us dirty with this one. Don't get me wrong, I like the game a *LOT*, it's just that I wouldn't recommend it as a newcomer's first game. I feel like it would give someone a wrong impression of the wonderful things the Animal Crossing Franchise has to offer. I'm hoping that stuff will be added/improved via the updates, but who knows what they will actually do (so far, it looks promising, though. After the day 1 update, lines have been added into the games files referring to the cafe and gyroids....they might be added in a future update!!!)  It just seems unlike Nintendo to deliver what feels like an unfinished product...I especially would've never expected them to do us like that on an Animal Crossing game!


----------



## cicely (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not sure about all the villager dialogue complaints, wasn't NL supposed to have robotic dialogue everyone wanted changed?
In comparison NH has more situational dialogue and comments on many items, outfits and actions. I guess the villagers don't like talking much in the first days, but I think it's because they've yet to open up to you.

I was really bummed out over the cut content but I'm optimistic some features will return, according to the datamines. To be honest, I'm having too much fun that my worries about the game were forgotten.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

I will also just leave you all with my post from the rant thread to further illustrate my worries/frustrations about this game.



> Crafting is so annoying. It's fine to an extent. But without spoiling anything, the game pretty much forces you to craft to progress. I think the game could've done without it. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like they REALLY downplayed crafting in the Directs. I got the impression of "hey crafting's in the game, but you don't have to use it if you want to...you can just buy stuff from the store." But no...you are FORCED to use the extremely annoying and stupid feature that is crafting to even make any progression in the game.
> 
> When you are visiting another person's island, you have NO way to access your storage. In New Leaf, you had the lockers at the train station, but in this game, your inventory is all you get. That's not the only thing that was downgraded from New Leaf, though. There are so many things that they DOWNGRADED from New Leaf, and it's extremely disappointing, because I was given the impression that this game was going to be a huge upgrade from New Leaf.
> 
> ...



Also, there has been talk about most of the sets and themes having been cut. I was in one thread where people were talking about having barely come across furniture belonging to any sets besides like a same handful of sets (and everyone was saying that those were the only sets they had come across as well). If it turns out to be true about them cutting out most of the furniture sets/themes, that's when I will just quit the game all together. I will also be upset if they're in the game, but we can't have them without having a stupid DIY recipe for the individual pieces/having to craft them. Ugh. I am still playing in hopes that Nintendo is going to redeem themselves (and I still find it to be pretty fun), but I am VERY concerned about this game. I thought that when this came out I was never going to play New Leaf again, but now, I could very well see my self quitting this game to go back to NL.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Brookie said:


> *EDIT: forget this thread. It was more geared toward TTers. I went 3 weeks in and I'm still concerned, only time will tell. *
> 
> We waited 8 whole years for this game, and the fact of thse things, is extremely disapointing to me:
> 
> ...



I don't personally like to tt and wouldn't want to visit a town farther along than I am, but I have no problems with people who want to tt in their own game.  

That being said,  I do think that Nintendo is trying to heavily discourage tt by not adding everything to the game from the start.  I can understand how that might be frustrating to people who do like to tt though.  

But for those of us playing at the normal pace, we are just now getting RS upgraded, we only have 5 villagers and pretty recently got Nooks Cranny. We still have weeks worth of stuff to unlock and then Bunny Day will start.  I believe by that time Nintendo will slowly start rolling out updates that line up with the pace of non tt-ers.


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 25, 2020)

the game doesnt feel sparse to me. every missing feature has a reason to me. missing npcs--no reason for them to be here. things are going to change and be taken away, and honestly for me personally i had no grand attachment to one-off NPCs or new NPCs presented in NL besides like, isabelle. im only really a little upset about brewster, honestly, but the NPCs never "made" animal crossing for me, so them lacking cant break it. for me its always been a sandbox design game, as well as a collectathon, and i think this game has restructured it a little bit, cutting out the unessentials for a more streamlined experience. of course stuff is missing--you have to build it yourself! get closer to villagers and you get better dialogue. this way you dont get tired of the same dialogue because you unlock more the closer you get (this is the first AC game where ive felt a palpable friendship scale when interacting with villagers. i can tell they are starting to like me more. i could never understand if they liked me in old games)

as for sets of furniture being missing... honestly, im glad. it seems instead of making it where the only way you can have a cohesive room is to use one plain set, it encourages customization and for you to make your room your way, with plenty of options for everything to look good together. honestly, i hated the majority of AC furniture sets and found them tacky, like doll furniture. my current home in NH is my favorite ive ever made in AC and thats with only a little over a week of items and customizing. 

i think the frustration experienced is in the fact theyve restructured it to favor customization, streamlined features, and a cohesive look, and thats wiped out a lot of the nostalgia, but i welcome the change. i wasnt looking for a copy of the previous game +some new features. im glad they werent afraid to change it. 

this is the most accessible animal crossing game that ive seen, with tons of new people starting it, people i know who have never played a previous installment having a great time. id argue the only thing missing are the things weve been nostalgic over, but not really anything crucial to enjoying gameplay.

regardless, its your choice if you like it or want to play it. if what it took away is a dealbreaker, then you dont have to play it. id say by no means is it a bad or empty game, though.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

debinoresu said:


> the game doesnt feel sparse to me. every missing feature has a reason to me. missing npcs--no reason for them to be here. things are going to change and be taken away, and honestly for me personally i had no grand attachment to one-off NPCs or new NPCs presented in NL besides like, isabelle. im only really a little upset about brewster, honestly, but the NPCs never "made" animal crossing for me, so them lacking cant break it. for me its always been a sandbox design game, as well as a collectathon, and i think this game has restructured it a little bit, cutting out the unessentials for a more streamlined experience. of course stuff is missing--you have to build it yourself! get closer to villagers and you get better dialogue. this way you dont get tired of the same dialogue because you unlock more the closer you get (this is the first AC game where ive felt a palpable friendship scale when interacting with villagers. i can tell they are starting to like me more. i could never understand if they liked me in old games)
> 
> as for sets of furniture being missing... honestly, im glad. it seems instead of making it where the only way you can have a cohesive room is to use one plain set, it encourages customization and for you to make your room your way, with plenty of options for everything to look good together. honestly, i hated the majority of AC furniture sets and found them tacky, like doll furniture. my current home in NH is my favorite ive ever made in AC and thats with only a little over a week of items and customizing.
> 
> ...



I guess that's the issue...when you cut out the so-called "unessentials" you are left with Minecraft, but with a time gate on features. When I think of Animal Crossing, I definitely don't think of a sandbox-style Minecraft ripoff where there's almost nothing to do beside design your house and town. I guess this new image the series is taking on doesn't interest me. I  completely disagree about the furniture sets...in the previous games, you were never forced to use one plain set; you were free to mix and match. The only difference was that we weren't forced to used the annoying and clunky crafting feature to decorate our homes.


----------



## sierra (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm having a blast. This game is so far from over, I wish ya;ll would stop wasting your energy worrying.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Yup. So many things were downgraded/watered down from New Leaf. So disappointing. I could go off.
> 
> So far, here are the characters who have been confirmed to be cut (via datamining):
> 
> ...



I need to ask why you think these NPCs and concepts are "confirmed" not in the game? They aren't confirmed not in the game because you can't find them on a datamine. That doesn't mean they're confirmed to not be in the game, they just haven't been added in an update yet.

You can also do exterior home decorating... Not sure when you get it, but there is literally footage of someone changing the ENTIRE look of the exterior of their home. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6_0JBytnY

You're complaining about the game being lackluster/boring/empty/whatever when you're technically not playing it in the way it's supposed to be played. If you Time Travel, that's fine, I have NOTHING against it, but it's on you if you decide to Time Travel and run out of things to do within the first week of playing.

Nintendo is not giving us everything at once because, sure, it may not be finished, but if you're playing it the way it's meant to be played day by day, by the time you get to the point where something SHOULD be unlocked, Nintendo will roll and update out for it.

So yeah, they may have given us an unfinished game, but what do I care if the final expansion of Nook's shop isn't in the game yet? I have MONTHS until I'm able to even get to that point, so it doesn't bother me because I don't time travel.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 25, 2020)

I kinda like the limited dialogue. I feel like this did this so that you progress the dialogue with your villagers as the days go on, at least thats what I'm hoping it is...
I bet we'll get a seasonal update in summer with new fish, bugs, flowers, and whatnot!The developers have taken their time and I bet they have put a lot of thought into it all, do not give up hope!!


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I need to ask why you think these NPCs and concepts are "confirmed" not in the game? They aren't confirmed not in the game because you can't find them on a datamine. That doesn't mean they're confirmed to not be in the game, they just haven't been added in an update yet.
> 
> You can also do exterior home decorating... Not sure when you get it, but there is literally footage of someone changing the ENTIRE look of the exterior of their home.
> 
> ...



Did you not bother to read the section where I noted, and I quote "I'm hoping that stuff will be added/improved via the updates"? All I am saying is AS OF RIGHT NOW (as in as of the most recent update), those characters are confirmed to be nowhere to be found within the game's files.

 Also, I don't time travel. My post is essentially a compilation of what other people who time travel have said. As such, I do apologize for any inaccurate information. Also, to address the part where you are griping at me for complaining about the game being lackluster - I don't time travel, have been playing as intended for the past week, and find the game VERY lackluster. My apologies for having a different opinion than you~

Nice assumptions about me and how I play, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fruitcup said:


> I kinda like the limited dialogue. I feel like this did this so that you progress the dialogue with your villagers as the days go on, at least thats what I'm hoping it is...
> I bet we'll get a seasonal update in summer with new fish, bugs, flowers, and whatnot!The developers have taken their time and I bet they have put a lot of thought into it all, do not give up hope!!



Exactly! While I certainly have my gripes now, I am trying to not jump to get super disappointed yet! There's hope for the updates! Let's try to stay optimistic, that's all that we have left to do!


----------



## itscharles (Mar 25, 2020)

y’all saying the game is lacking npcs and features bc of time travellers are absolutely wild. devs said they don’t consider tt cheating as early as this week, and no way on earth would they do it just to ‘tackle time travellers’. it’s in no way beneficial to them whatsoever.

if a base game is released unfinished bc of unannounced dlc that may or may not happen, then hell yea bro that’s a problem. stop promising people dlc/updates you know nothing about just bc ur a purist that looks down on tters. you can say you’re fine with tters without throwing shade about how you disapprove of it


----------



## tajikey (Mar 25, 2020)

This game had my heart the moment the camera tilted down in the opening scene. All I do is play, and when I don't, I think about playing, and when I don't, I'm talking about playing. Resident Services will be upgraded tomorrow, and maybe I'll get the campsite. I don't talk to my villagers because I'm waiting to add the 10 Amiibos I have, which means I'm still missing a significant part of the experience.

There's just so much to do and not enough time to do it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 25, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Yup. So many things were downgraded/watered down from New Leaf. So disappointing. I could go off.
> 
> So far, here are the characters who have been confirmed to be cut (via datamining):
> 
> ...



Actually there's exterior decorating when you completely pay off your loan, and you get it for free to use once a day 

Also, I like that even gold tools break because it gives us something to do! They last for way longer than a regular one (I imagine) and it's not like in NL where once you get the set, that's it.

I think the whole idea of the game is to have some longevity to it and give us things that we can be doing everyday. While it may be tedious to some to always be crafting, it keeps us busy because we have to activity go searching for the materials whether its through your island or a Nook Island.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

itscharles said:


> y’all saying the game is lacking npcs and features bc of time travellers are absolutely wild. devs said they don’t consider tt cheating as early as this week, and no way on earth would they do it just to ‘tackle time travellers’. it’s in no way beneficial to them whatsoever.
> 
> if a base game is released unfinished bc of unannounced dlc that may or may not happen, then hell yea bro that’s a problem. stop promising people dlc/updates you know nothing about just bc ur a purist that looks down on tters. you can say you’re fine with tters without throwing shade about how you disapprove of it



I don't consider it as cheating since it's something built into the game. Cheating would be using that duplication exploit to get a ton of bells or a ton of royal crowns. 

When New Leaf came out everything that was in the game was spoiled within a couple of days. Even though they said they didn't consider it cheating doesn't mean they're not putting certain things in the game to prevent people from spoiling stuff on Day 1.

I time traveled in New Leaf. I def don't look down upon them or disapprove of it. I'm just trying to give a reason as to why Nintendo may have not put EVERYTHING in the game on day 1. This is the era of DLC. No games are released fully "finished" these days... Nintendo games are no different. So I'm not sure why people are deterred by the mere thought of DLC.


----------



## itscharles (Mar 25, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I don't consider it as cheating since it's something built into the game. Cheating would be using that duplication exploit to get a ton of bells or a ton of royal crowns.
> 
> When New Leaf came out everything that was in the game was spoiled within a couple of days. Even though they said they didn't consider it cheating doesn't mean they're not putting certain things in the game to prevent people from spoiling stuff on Day 1.
> 
> I time traveled in New Leaf. I def don't look down upon them or disapprove of it. I'm just trying to give a reason as to why Nintendo may have not put EVERYTHING in the game on day 1. This is the era of DLC. No games are released fully "finished" these days... Nintendo games are no different. So I'm not sure why people are deterred by the mere thought of DLC.



dlc completely cucks those without internet, and when paid, isolates those who can’t afford to get past the paywall. they can finish a game and if they want place measures so that tting is deterred. fact of the matter is we don’t know why so much was cut and people should stop assuming they have the answers


----------



## Mairen (Mar 25, 2020)

Goodness gracious it seems there's quite a few people here with building hostility. It makes me sad to see such tension building up in an Animal Crossing community. This game is supposed to encourage relaxation and an easy life. Let's all take a deep breath and remember why we're playing this game in the first place ^-^


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 25, 2020)

Not worried a bit. And the villagers really do become better as you progress and build your friendship. I doubt furniture sets have really been cut lol. That’s a very strange thing for them to do. Anything else missing I’m sure will be added with updates. Yeah I wish there was a way to just see everything in the game so everyone could relax a bit. But I’m loving absolutely everything in this game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This game did something different. Sometimes change is good. They can only do the same thing so many times. Really how fun would you have if it was new leaf but in HD with a few changes? How long would that keep anyone entertained.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 25, 2020)

Can I also just say that we can't have everything we want? Ideally, yeah we would like to have anything and everything, but the idea of the "perfect" game is different in everyones eyes. I think as of right now people should enjoy what we DO have and trust the process. It's not even a week into the game and we havent even seen what the holidays/main events are like.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

itscharles said:


> y’all saying the game is lacking npcs and features bc of time travellers are absolutely wild. devs said they don’t consider tt cheating as early as this week, and no way on earth would they do it just to ‘tackle time travellers’. it’s in no way beneficial to them whatsoever.
> 
> if a base game is released unfinished bc of unannounced dlc that may or may not happen, then hell yea bro that’s a problem. stop promising people dlc/updates you know nothing about just bc ur a purist that looks down on tters. you can say you’re fine with tters without throwing shade about how you disapprove of it



Thank you! Finally someone with some common sense! I am going to try to focus on the positives from now on, but I find it SO annoying how everyone here is acting like they have the answers as to why everything was cut. They are pulling their personal theories about it being due to TTing out of thin air, then trying to act like they know it to be the truth.


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 25, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Goodness gracious it seems there's quite a few people here with building hostility. It makes me sad to see such tension building up in an Animal Crossing community. This game is supposed to encourage relaxation and an easy life. Let's all take a deep breath and remember why we're playing this game in the first place ^-^



For the past week unfortunately it has been like, when either people make thread about disappointment on supposedly missing features  or TT. How animal crossing games are laid out, I think it still too early to say with absolute certain if we haven't seen yet it removed. TT will be always be  debatable do it or not do it. Completely up you but It not intentionally built into the game. If it was up the Devs they would love it if all would play as intended if even they say it not cheating. To TT in NH from my udnerstanding you have to manipulate the time on the actually switch because they took away that feature of being able to change the time and date.


----------



## Mairen (Mar 25, 2020)

It makes me a little sad that some people seem determined to absolutely hate the game because it doesn't have everything they wanted. I personally think it's a very beautiful game. As someone stated earlier in this thread, it's quite a normal thing now for companies to add updates to the game after release. As long as they aren't planning to charge us money for those updates, I see that tactic as a positive thing that will give the game a longer life for everyone (time travelers and natural players), rather than allowing people access to every feature from day one. It gives everyone something to look forward to ^-^


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mairen said:


> It makes me a little sad that some people seem determined to absolutely hate the game because it doesn't have everything they wanted. I personally think it's a very beautiful game. As someone stated earlier in this thread, it's quite a normal thing now for companies to add updates to the game after release. As long as they aren't planning to charge us money for those updates, I see that tactic as a positive thing that will give the game a longer life for everyone (time travelers and natural players), rather than allowing people access to every feature from day one. It gives everyone something to look forward to ^-^



^^^^ This exactly.

Everyone was so happy and excited about this game until they realized that there was pretty much a certain possibility that there was going to be DLC... Then people's tunes changed REAL quick.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Can I also just say that we can't have everything we want? Ideally, yeah we would like to have anything and everything, but the idea of the "perfect" game is different in everyones eyes. I think as of right now people should enjoy what we DO have and trust the process. It's not even a week into the game and we havent even seen what the holidays/main events are like.



Yeah, I think we need to start looking at the positives, instead of the negatives. I was really into the game with only minor complaints, but then I found the rant thread. I think the rant thread is what really just ruined the game for me. After reading the rant thread, I started noticing all those things. That's when I made my own post in the thread, and my focus on the negatives really spiraled out of control. I hereby declare from this point forward that I will to *try* to look at the positives. That rant thread is what really set me on the path to becoming one of the biggest complainers about the game on this entire site. But really, there's nobody to blame but myself. The thing is, I actually went into the game with no expectations. That's my approach to most video games so that I won't find myself disappointed, it's just that all changed when I got too into the forums and noticed everyone bringing up the bad in the game.

From here on, I will try to look at the game differently, while at the same time, keeping in touch with the reality of situation regarding some of the things that are normally there in the beginning, but are missing! I apologize to anyone who may have gotten frustrated with my posts~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 25, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Yeah, I think we need to start looking at the positives, instead of the negatives. I was really into the game with only minor complaints, but then I found the rant thread. I think the rant thread is what really just ruined the game for me. After reading the rant thread, I started noticing all those things. That's when I made my own post in the thread, and my focus on the negatives really spiraled out of control. I hereby declare from this point forward that I will to try to look at the positives. That rant thread is what really set me on the path to becoming one of the biggest complainers about the game on this entire site. But really, there's nobody to blame but myself. The thing is, I actually went into the game with no expectations. That's my approach to most video games so that I won't find myself disappointed, it's just that all changed when I got too into the forums and noticed everyone bringing up the bad in the game.
> 
> From here on, I will try to look at the game differently, while at the same time, keeping in touch with the reality of situation regarding some of the things that are normally there in the beginning, but are missing! I apologize to anyone who may have gotten frustrated with my posts~



<3

I mean cmon, this is the opposite of what animal crossing is all about xD


----------



## Mairen (Mar 25, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Yeah, I think we need to start looking at the positives, instead of the negatives. I was really into the game with only minor complaints, but then I found the rant thread. I think the rant thread is what really just ruined the game for me. After reading the rant thread, I started noticing all those things. That's when I made my own post in the thread, and my focus on the negatives really spiraled out of control. I hereby declare from this point forward that I will to try to look at the positives. That rant thread is what really set me on the path to becoming one of the biggest complainers about the game on this entire site. But really, there's nobody to blame but myself. The thing is, I actually went into the game with no expectations. That's my approach to most video games so that I won't find myself disappointed, it's just that all changed when I got too into the forums and noticed everyone bringing up the bad in the game.
> 
> From here on, I will try to look at the game differently, while at the same time, keeping in touch with the reality of situation regarding some of the things that are normally there in the beginning, but are missing! I apologize to anyone who may have gotten frustrated with my posts~



Aww you don't need to apologize! You are absolutely entitled to your own opinion. But I do think 5 days after release is simply too early to pass judgement just yet. It can be easy for people to influence each other, so don't feel guilty about that! I myself have been in awe at just how fantastic everything is so far. I had the most amazing stargazing view just now from the top of my cliffs, it was incredibly beautiful!


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> <3
> 
> I mean cmon, this is the opposite of what animal crossing is all about xD



I think it was because I've been spending too much time on the forums since this game came out. It seems that every other thread on this site is someone complaining about the game.  It was just so easy for me to jump onto the bandwagon and start noticing every tiny little negative.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 25, 2020)

bcmii said:


> I think it was because I've been spending too much time on the forums since this game came out. It seems that every other thread on this site is someone complaining about the game.



I think since it took 7 years to come up with this game, people are let down. HOWEVER, animal crossing has always been an amazing series and im sure they wont disappoint with the updates and events


----------



## Larimar (Mar 25, 2020)

itscharles said:


> y’all saying the game is lacking npcs and features bc of time travellers are absolutely wild. devs said they don’t consider tt cheating as early as this week, and no way on earth would they do it just to ‘tackle time travellers’. it’s in no way beneficial to them whatsoever.
> 
> if a base game is released unfinished bc of unannounced dlc that may or may not happen, then hell yea bro that’s a problem. stop promising people dlc/updates you know nothing about just bc ur a purist that looks down on tters. you can say you’re fine with tters without throwing shade about how you disapprove of it



Exactly, as someone who used to TT all the time in NL I couldnt care less about time traveling. While I partially understand not wanting content to be datamined and spoiled for the first year, I still think its inexcusable to release the game in this state.

I'm having a blast with it and I hardly have any anxieties about it, especially since I decided to not TT this time to avoid burnout, but that doesnt mean this business model should be praised or be seen as a good example. I dont ever want to see a game pull this again, but unfortunately that's just the current trend. "Release it now, deal with putting basic content later."


----------



## itscharles (Mar 25, 2020)

lots of hoping and speculation trying to debunk any criticisms about the game. will be curious to see how well these takes age over time

totally possible to see the good and the bad. i think a lot of yall are seeing gripes with the game as personal attacks

personally like the game, but at that price i’d like a game as expansive as new leaf right off the bat


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

itscharles said:


> lots of hoping and speculation trying to debunk any criticisms about the game. will be curious to see how well these takes age over time
> 
> totally possible to see the good and the bad. i think a lot of yall are seeing gripes with the game as personal attacks
> 
> personally like the game, but at that price i’d like a game as expansive as new leaf right off the bat



Exactly. Only time will tell how well how people's takes on why everything was cut will hold up. 100% agree with the personal attack thing, as well. On the rant thread, there were literally certain people replying to every single complaint posted as if they were trying to defend themselves from personal attacks. I think they got offended that people were having different opinions than them of the game. They can't deal with people having criticism of something they like. Like I mentioned in an earlier comment, I am just going to try to look at the positives from now on, because I've already paid $60 for a digital copy...nothing I can do about it now, but make the most of it and enjoy the game!  That being said...I still wish people would stop acting like they know why everything was cut! Like no, we have absolutely no evidence to prove what y'all are saying about it being to stop the TTers.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

We also have no evidence to prove that any features have been "cut" from the game until they either release all the DLC there is to be released, or they come forward saying that this is the game we're getting and there are no plans for DLC in the future.

Sure, these things aren't in the data NOW, but that could change. Here's hoping it does.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 25, 2020)

Larimar said:


> Exactly, as someone who used to TT all the time in NL I couldnt care less about time traveling. While I partially understand not wanting content to be datamined and spoiled for the first year, I still think its inexcusable to release the game in this state.
> 
> I'm having a blast with it and I hardly have any anxieties about it, especially since I decided to not TT this time to avoid burnout, but that doesnt mean this business model should be praised or be seen as a good example. I dont ever want to see a game pull this again, but unfortunately that's just the current trend. "Release it now, deal with putting basic content later."



Yeah, I remember back in the good ol' days when Nintendo and other game companies would release a FINISHED product on release day. Guess that's not a thing anymore for game companies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Krissi2197 said:


> We also have no evidence to prove that any features have been "cut" from the game until they either release all the DLC there is to be released, or they come forward saying that this is the game we're getting and there are no plans for DLC in the future.
> 
> Sure, these things aren't in the data NOW, but that could change. Here's hoping it does.



Honestly none of us know anything at this point. No need to jump ship, yet...like it was mentioned, only time will tell how everyone's takes on this whole thing are holding up! All we can do now is hope!


----------



## Larimar (Mar 25, 2020)

Other than the update thing, my general feelings is that I pretty much half agree with what everyone's saying in this thread:

On one hand, it's too early to tell what's in store for this game, and thus you shouldn't worry too much about whatever "cut" content there is. But on the other hand, the method in which the information is being kept from us is not good business practice, but I dont even know if I can offer an alternative that cant be accessed through datamining.

All in all, it should be understood that it's totally fine to be optimistic or cautious for this game. Literally anything can go with this. a lot of people who have criticisms on the game do very much care about it and that's why they say them, in hopes for the games to improve and be an even better experience : D

I do feel a bit bad with how heated this thread kinda became, but hopefully as things go on it'll all pull together more and the updates turn out to be enough. But until then it's a waiting game


----------



## itscharles (Mar 25, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> We also have no evidence to prove that any features have been "cut" from the game until they either release all the DLC there is to be released, or they come forward saying that this is the game we're getting and there are no plans for DLC in the future.
> 
> Sure, these things aren't in the data NOW, but that could change. Here's hoping it does.



didn’t pay $60 for an unfinished base game which _has_ had said features cut. if it’s lacking in features so badly that you feel as if they’re 100% going to compensate for it, then there’s a problem. 

don’t want an argument, so ending it here. hope we’re chill &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

itscharles said:


> didn’t pay $60 for an unfinished base game which _has_ had said features cut. if it’s lacking in features so badly that you feel as if they’re 100% going to compensate for it, then there’s a problem.
> 
> don’t want an argument, so ending it here. hope we’re chill ��



Most big name games these days don't come fully finished with all the fun stuff on release... And yeah, it sucks, but that's just how it is these days with huge IPs. We just need to roll with it. I hate that business practice just as much as everyone else but unfortunately ranting about it isn't going to make these businesses change their minds about what they're doing.


----------



## itscharles (Mar 25, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Most big name games these days don't come fully finished with all the fun stuff on release... And yeah, it sucks, but that's just how it is these days with huge IPs. We just need to roll with it. I hate that business practice just as much as everyone else but unfortunately ranting about it isn't going to make these businesses change their minds about what they're doing.



what’s wrong with ranting about it? personally, i think it’s a good way to cope. if i was suppressing my feelings and felt
i was alone with my disappointment, i’d be feeling much worse. lurking a ranting thread isn’t a great thing to do if ur trying to avoid  the vitriol tho


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 25, 2020)

blossoming said:


> i honestly dont know how they've spent 8 years working on this game because woo girl.... a lot of iconic features are missed



They didn't spend 8 years on this...the same team made Splatoon and Splatoon 2. Splatoon 2 came out in 2017.


----------



## Ossiran (Mar 26, 2020)

They definitely did not spend 8 years on this game. 

Regardless, I'm fine with the amount of content. Some aspects are disappointing, sure, but as someone who does not time travel, I've gotten many more hours out of this game already than several other full price games. There is a lot to do in the game.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 26, 2020)

enleft said:


> They didn't spend 8 years on this...the same team made Splatoon and Splatoon 2. Splatoon 2 came out in 2017.



I completely understand people being disappointed with the end product after having wait through that nine month delay to "perfect" the game.


----------



## FrankenBerry (Mar 26, 2020)

Dont like it dont play it, simple, go play the other animal crossings, bye


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 26, 2020)

FrankenBerry said:


> Dont like it dont play it, simple, go play the other animal crossings, bye



People can express their opinions about the game if they want to. Even if they like it.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 26, 2020)

Only thing that really irks me personally is the extremely restrictive couch co-op (can't speak for online co-op but others have said it's the same way?). Hubby and I have been so excited to play together and actually do things like earn bells. Turns out only one of us can really do anything while the other can do jack all. Bug catching together is about the only semi-doable thing since there's so many bugs. Even then, the moment the leader interacts with any UI (brings up his phone, or the tool ring etc) the follower stops being able to even swing his net. And if you want to give the other player something and they're a follower? Goes straight into the recycle bin. Okay so we'll go there to grab it. But then you also have to switch leader so the follower can even interact with the bin. It's so many levels of unnecessary tedium.

Even if they, for some reason, have to keep the leader/follower system, at least make swapping a one-button process.


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 26, 2020)

Im really only bothered by the tools which is really silly but it honestly makes me so mad when my tools break on me, like when im hitting a rock for nuggets and my tool breaks!


----------



## claracampanelli (Mar 26, 2020)

honestly i'm not that concerned
i'm at day 6 and really enjoying the game!
and my villagers are very talkative lol
they ask a bunch of favours, Diva even made up a tournament for me yesterday, that she buried a present for me to find xD
dialogue is way better than New Leaf, maybe you're not talking to your villagers that much?


----------



## Saga (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm totally addicted and love a lot of the features such as crafting furniture, increased interaction between villagers, much cuter decor, new fish and bugs, a GORGEOUS museum, and so forth.

My main complaints are tools breaking, villagers rarely giving me a task or interacting beyond talking, super repetitive mystery islands, set colors for items from Nook's kiosk (ie. I can only get a pink vending machine, not a blue one), and a severe lack of storage space, even after several expansions. Co-op is also quite limited.


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 26, 2020)

Not at all, I'm loving the game, maybe that's because I don't TT and I'm trying to take it day by day and experience the updates real time.
I feel like people need to just wait, we were told more content and more NPCs were coming in free updates. So obviously the game might feel bland or unfinished right now, as we are only in the first week. However, personally, I haven't felt this way at all. And in comparison to NL, I almost feel as if there's more to do in this first week than there was in NL.
I'm so excited to see what's coming next!


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 26, 2020)

A little bit...I'm not overly worried but there is a bit of concern.

I do think the villager dialogue has gotten a bit better now that they're not in tutorial mode.

Also it does worry me just how many iconic npcs from the stories are absent, you know it's not like one or two....it's definitely in double figures the amount of npcs that are missing. I get the impression that they intend to add these npcs down the line through updates, I don't really like that approach but at the very least it makes me less worried about the lack of npcs.

Honestly the main things that bother me are the things I'm not sure if they'll change in an update. Things like the villager limit, gyroids and pitfall seeds.


----------



## WanderingIsle (Mar 26, 2020)

There's just so much to do _and_look forward to. And besides, the beauty of AC is if you don't play for a while, you'll have hours of catching up to do to see what you've missed, land maintenance, new dialogue etc


----------



## Flunkifera (Mar 26, 2020)

Brookie said:


> *EDIT: forget this thread. It was more geared toward TTers. I went 3 weeks in and I'm still concerned, only time will tell. *
> 
> We waited 8 whole years for this game, and the fact of thse things, is extremely disapointing to me:
> 
> ...



I am actually not concerned about this at all. Keep in mind that we are playing Animal Crossing since 6!! days. I don't know how fast you guys make friendships, but it all comes over time. By time they will trade things with you, want to play games with you, give you gifts, send you letters etc. Also it's confirmed that there will be updates for events etc. so that won't be a problem either. 
In 6 days you'll never see all the content an AC game has to offer, it's never been that way. We have to play at least 1 whole year to see everything.


----------



## Wickel (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm not concerned about the missing furniture sets at all, IMO most furniture sets were super outdated. I love that they added a lot of new furniture because it's a much better match with the current day styles while still keeping a lot of variety.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm not concerned right now.

I'm sure they will bring out updates in the future. 
I don't mind about the furniture sets thing, why would you want the same repeated sets over and over again anyways? It's nice to have something different.
It's still early in the game, there is still room for improvement. I don't find myself getting bored, I feel like there is always heaps to do.

One thing I'm not a fan of is my tools breaking, that can be annoying


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 26, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Note: I didn't even bother listing the characters who were flat out replaced with new characters, such as Chip and Porter.



But you did.


*Leif  - Replaced by Timmy and Tommy*
Luna
*Pelly - Replaced by DAL*
*Phyllis - Replaced by  DAL*
Harriet - Unconfirmed if missing
*Shrunk - - Replaced by Villagers*
*Gracie - Possibly replaced by Label. Unconfirmed if missing.*
*Kapp'n (and his family) - Unconfirmed if missing. Replaced by DAL*
Katrina - Unconfirmed if missing
Digby - Unconfirmed if missing
Lottie - Unconfirmed if missing
Wendell - Unconfirmed if missing
Pascal - Unconfirmed if missing
Lyle - Unconfirmed if missing
Copper - Unconfirmed if missing
Booker - Unconfirmed if missing
Katie - Unconfirmed if missing
Rover - Unconfirmed if missing
*Tortimer - New Leaf made it clear he retired. He is done. Replaced by Isabelle*
Redd  - Unconfirmed if missing
*Pete -  Replaced by  DAL*
*Cyrus  - Replaced by Timmy and Tommy / Unconfirmed if missing
Reese - Replaced by Timmy and Tommy / Unconfirmed if missing*


----------



## satine (Mar 26, 2020)

bcmii said:


> ....On the rant thread, there were literally certain people replying to every single complaint posted as if they were trying to defend themselves from personal attacks. I think they got offended that people were having different opinions than them of the game. They can't deal with people having criticism of something they like. ....



LMAOOOO. I know exactly what you are referring to and it was very grating. I think that it is valid and okay to have criticisms. I think we shouldn't spiral them, yeah, but I think that criticism is healthy and normal and we shouldn't disparage it just because it makes us all feel uncomfortable. 

I love the game so far, but it's more than fine for me to be worried about certain little things like furniture sets or gyroids not being dug up. I'd be elated to be disproven later down the line, but initially I am going to be a little concerned. And that's fine. Until those things come by then I'll miss them dearly, and I think it's more than acceptable to voice it. I don't think people need to gatekeep animal crossing and come on and police and harp on every little thread that might be complaining a little. Please go find appreciation threads if you want to express appreciation. That's the reason that there'd be any sort of toxicity to this community. Not the fact that some people aren't 100000% siked about everything.

I also think that it would've been more okay and less noticeable if the game wouldn't have come out at such a trying time in the world. Nobody could have predicted that we would experience a worldwide pandemic that shut down a good majority of countries. People are probably TTing and playing a lot faster now that they're stuck at home (myself included) with nothing else to do. And while it's the perfect game to come out right now, it's also easier to see the missing things too. And I am sure that with the alleged updates, people are kind of concerned about what this very pandemic means for the delays on any updates that were possibly supposed to be released quite soon. I have only TT'ed about 2 weeks ahead into the game so far and I already miss all of the things that are missing. In two weeks, Nintendo is not going to release a DLC package. They might not even release it within the next several months. Who knows if this will have an effect that strongly on their content release rates, but it's not too crazy to worry if it would. I think that's something that needs to be taken into perspective.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m concerned. WHAT ABOUT LEIF, MR. SHRUNK, GRACIE, KATIE, DREAM SUITES, KICKS, CRAZY REDD & PAINTINGS, LYLE, MUSICAL POSTCARDS, GYROIDS, AND KATRINA?

Edit: I’m not saying that the game sucks. It’s awesome in it’s own unique ways. I just wish Leif existed... (can you tell)


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m concerned about furniture series.
Haven’t really seen any of the ones I loved. Rococo, regal, lovely, etc. Hoping they will add it later on. Also have to get used to the villagers lack of pings. I only get like 1 a day. 

But I’m still hoping that will change.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 26, 2020)

Well Leif was confirmed to come back at least temporarily for the earth day event!

This gives me hope that more NPCs will show up in the future.


----------



## jewpac (Mar 26, 2020)

Patience people, patience. Holy.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> But you did.
> 
> 
> *Leif  - Replaced by Timmy and Tommy*
> ...



You knew what I meant...I stated that 





> I didn't even bother listing the characters who were flat out replaced with *NEW* characters, such as Chip and Porter.


 So I don't know what you are going on about all these old basic characters that are taking on certain roles that warranted a separate character in New Leaf.... (and certain new characters who's main role replaced the role of one old character, but was extended to include the role of another character) 

- - - Post Merge - - -



satine said:


> LMAOOOO. I know exactly what you are referring to and it was very grating. I think that it is valid and okay to have criticisms. I think we shouldn't spiral them, yeah, but I think that criticism is healthy and normal and we shouldn't disparage it just because it makes us all feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I love the game so far, but it's more than fine for me to be worried about certain little things like furniture sets or gyroids not being dug up. I'd be elated to be disproven later down the line, but initially I am going to be a little concerned. And that's fine. Until those things come by then I'll miss them dearly, and I think it's more than acceptable to voice it. I don't think people need to gatekeep animal crossing and come on and police and harp on every little thread that might be complaining a little. Please go find appreciation threads if you want to express appreciation. That's the reason that there'd be any sort of toxicity to this community. Not the fact that some people aren't 100000% siked about everything.
> 
> I also think that it would've been more okay and less noticeable if the game wouldn't have come out at such a trying time in the world. Nobody could have predicted that we would experience a worldwide pandemic that shut down a good majority of countries. People are probably TTing and playing a lot faster now that they're stuck at home (myself included) with nothing else to do. And while it's the perfect game to come out right now, it's also easier to see the missing things too. And I am sure that with the alleged updates, people are kind of concerned about what this very pandemic means for the delays on any updates that were possibly supposed to be released quite soon. I have only TT'ed about 2 weeks ahead into the game so far and I already miss all of the things that are missing. In two weeks, Nintendo is not going to release a DLC package. They might not even release it within the next several months. Who knows if this will have an effect that strongly on their content release rates, but it's not too crazy to worry if it would. I think that's something that needs to be taken into perspective.



Exactly! 100% agree about those people policing complaint threads. It has really created toxicity within this community in the last week (that being said, some of the complainers aren't without blame, either). Like I don't understand why they get defensive with people who display even the slightest bit of disappointment, when they are literally lurking a COMPLAINT THREAD. If they don't want to see people talking being disappointed with some aspects of the game, they should probably go find an appreciation thread. Expressing disappointment of something is a completely normal thing! Defending the game from complaints is PERFECTLY FINE to an extent...it's just that the certain people are starting to go overboard (not naming any names). Like it's perfectly fine if you are responding to a complaint about something that has been PROVEN to be false, but it is EXTREMELY annoying when people start pulling stuff out of thin air about certain things in (or more specifically, not in) the game, and then try to use that as their defense, as if they know it to be the truth. Sigh...


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 26, 2020)

I have found that both here, and on Twitter, the people with the most concerns are people who TT.

I TT'd a lot in NL (I even had a cycling town at one point) so I'm not against it at all. But most of the issues being reported about lack of content seem to be because people are playing too fast and I can't help but feel it was Nintendo's intention to slow things down.

I'm playing daily, I'm impatient by nature and it's tough for me to not just skip to tomorrow and unlock something new. But with restraint I'm actually loving waking up each day and seeing what happens next. Because it's a really slow game, I have plenty of bells and resources and my relationships with my villagers is awesome, they ping so much and the dialogue is brilliant!

Nook miles are easy to obtain when you spend a lot of time fishing and bug hunting and I do several tours a day, with enough banked to eventually move my house when I unlock that option.

I do totally understand some people's frustrations, but it's the perfect time to slow down, water some flowers, fish and catch bugs... I honestly think Nintendo wanted people to play day by day and it's a shame that this is disappointing people so much


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 26, 2020)

Just because people time travel doesn't mean the concern of missing NPCs and dialogue are not bland though. People who don't time travel will still see that and probably have some things they don't like.

I really love the game and its occupied my time for the past week cause of quarantine. But I have reasonable criticism against it. But I'm glad to know there's more updates with content/npcs possibly coming.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 26, 2020)

UPDATE: If y'all watched today's Direct Mini...they said that later in April, there was going to be another update to add in an Earth Day Event. As they said that, a graphic of Leif popped up on the screen! Not sure if that means he's here to stay, or just making a lame one time appearance for the event...

But still, maybe I'm misinterpreting what they said, but in the 2/20 Direct, I took it as that the updates  were just to add in the holidays...not to add in super basic features (like all the furniture sets) that they couldn't be bothered to include in the first place. And so far, that's what it seems that these updates have done...added in holidays (Easter + Earth Day), but nothing else.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 26, 2020)

It feels like they removed a lot of features and veered towards a crafting system because they thought that we'd want more challenge in the game. And that isn't entirely untrue. More challenges in game would have been great, but in the form of unlocking more buildings and more things to explore, for example. Not in the form of having to craft a new axe every five minutes.

Then with the game being update-orientated rather than having everything in the shipped retail version of the game, they've taken away a lot of player freedom. You don't have the option to time travel to an event if you want to anymore, for instance. It's not the case of "play however you like", but more the case of "play however you like... when we want you to". I don't even time travel and I feel this.

I guess this is just the gaming industry in 2020.


----------



## sneakmode (Mar 26, 2020)

I've stated in another thread something of similar sentiment.

When I bought the game, I knew what I wanted to create - a beautiful victorian gothic island with dark paths and spooky vibes - and given that ACNL had so many options and customizable building themes, it allowed the player to truly make an original and interesting town.  If we could do that in ACNL so many years ago, I couldn't wait to see what ACNH had in store for us.

So far, this doesn't deliver.  The majority of DIY and bought items can't be customized, nor do they go together in any particularly pleasing 'set'.  Buildings aren't customizable either, so I'm physically barred from creating the island theme I had my heart set on.  It's jarring and doesn't make me happy to have a black fountain and black roses, only to have a bright orange shop with pink flowers in the window permanently looming in the background utterly destroying the feel of what I'm trying to build.

Unless they update and give us proper content for those of us that aren't happy with 'generic campground chairs' and 'haybales', or saccharine pink sanrio-hued designs - we're left feeling disappointed and discouraged.

At the current state, I am fully incapable of creating the island that I had dreamt of because of the lack of options.  For the time being, everything is just a dumping ground for whatever manner of mismatched furniture you can find - and an easter update with a bunch of egg furniture, or some bushes for Earth Day may not improve that very much.

It's a beautiful game, but until they put more work and effort into it?
It's discouraging and makes me feel disinterested from decorating my island at all.



> It's not the case of "play however you like", but more the case of "play however you like... when we want you to".



Also, this is the most accurate statement I've read.  This sums it up perfectly.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 26, 2020)

sneakmode said:


> I've stated in another thread something of similar sentiment.
> 
> When I bought the game, I knew what I wanted to create - a beautiful victorian gothic island with dark paths and spooky vibes - and given that ACNL had so many options and customizable building themes, it allowed the player to truly make an original and interesting town.  If we could do that in ACNL so many years ago, I couldn't wait to see what ACNH had in store for us.
> 
> ...



Exactly! All the furniture has been SOOO generic so far! Seems like there was 100x more variety in New Leaf (even this early into the game). And there is plenty of evidence that the vast majority of the furniture (and sets) from NL /previous games was cut. Makes it kinda hard to make the unique town I was wanting. Guess I'll just have to make the most of it and work with what I have.


----------



## sneakmode (Mar 26, 2020)

> Guess I'll just have to make the most of it and work with what I have.



This. It isn't excitement about my ideas or plans of what this could be anymore.  But instead, just coming to a disappointed level of acceptance that 'this is what we got and there's nothing I can do about it'.  Inevitably, just letting go of my inspiration and building 'yet another pastel brick town with ye olde yellow pansies'.  This isn't what I want, but Nintendo didn't give us that choice.  In fact, there's no guarantee that I'll ever be able to build the town I'd like to in the future, as there's no official word as to what's coming down the pipeline.

I could wait forever on a fish hook of optimism, hoping for furniture that will possibly never come - or just quietly accept what it is and log into a town everyday to an ugly island that makes me unhappy to look at or be part of.

For those that like that camping aesthetic, I'm happy for you.  But for the rest of us who had a long-time dream of creating something unique and different with New Horizons?  That were looking forward to the game and all of its vast customization and options to truly do something incredible?  _We got haybeds and road cones. _

It isn't difficult to see why there's lingering disappointment.  It's a depressing notion to have your creativity _purposely stifled_ for the sake of 'future dlc' and time-locking content for profit.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 26, 2020)

> It isn't difficult to see why there's lingering disappointment. It's a depressing notion to have your creativity purposely stifled for the sake of 'future dlc' and time-locking content for profit.



...And even then, all we have been promised for the updates is for the holidays to be added in. I don't know where everyone's getting that they are going to add in the super basic features, like, I don't know, *MORE THAN 5 BASIC FURNITURE SETS*, that they couldn't be bothered to include the first time with these updates. They said that they were going to add holidays in the update, and so far that's what they've done (Easter + Earth Day) and nothing else. I mean we can hope, and I am really hoping for that to happen, but everyone needs to stop acting like they know one way or the other.


----------



## sneakmode (Mar 26, 2020)

We don't have a definitive development road map telling us what is coming to the game and what isn't.  So no one in the AC Community can claim or disclaim that they'll be adding content - or what that content even would be.

But I can say solidly as someone who works in this industry, and also as someone who worked with DeNA to publish Pocket Camp - decisions like these to omit or limit content are made purely with the consideration of profit margins _first and foremost_.  How little can we deliver with the least amount of backlash from the core community, while still maintaining that we are still factually, _Animal Crossing._

In Pocket Camp, mobile has limitations placed deliberately for the push of getting people who play it to spend actual money on the app.  It was purposely designed that way to limit content in order to put pressure on the player to open their wallet.  Want that fortune cookie?  The colors chosen to display it, how it looks, the font choices - everything is carefully laid in place to psychologically simulate a sense of anxiety/pressure to 'purchase now or you'll miss it!'


In New Horizons, _I don't want this to happen._  A mobile game is freemium, coded with deeply-researched psychological tricks and lootbox dlcs.

We paid $60 USD right from the shelf for ACNH - I would expect it would be a finished, fully completed product on purchase.  If Nintendo wants to block the TT's by locking holiday events, that's fair.  But taking away basic furniture and simplistic creative functionality in the bare start just to drag out the longevity?  Unlikely.  Especially when people were still playing ACNL for many years and still do, post ACNH's release.


----------



## Galbador (Mar 26, 2020)

Guys, please relax. There is no use to get all worked up just because you couldn't find that you were looking for. The game is new, merely 6 days out. Give it time to enfold itself and show us what it got. AC was never a game to rush, but the daily, calm relaxation as like a bit of escapism from real life. New updates are coming and who know what will come with them. 

But don't get too huffy and puffy just because something is missing. 
Relax, enjoy the environment and take a cup of nice warm tea.

Things will be good, you'll see


----------



## John Wick (Mar 26, 2020)

sneakmode said:
			
		

> At the current state, I am fully incapable of creating the island that I had dreamt of because of the lack of options.



That's why I canceled getting the game.

Everything I had planned was made impossible.

I needed perfect fruit to make dead trees.
I needed certain furniture sets like Gracie's gorgeous series.
I need house styles like the Modern for example, and I needed to be able to have at least, 8 x 8 rooms.
The left and right rooms are only 6 x 6.

I also needed bushes.
They are vital to beautification, and I had planned topiaries with lavish bush maze pathways, leading to fountains.

So many plans I had, and after waiting so long for this game, to find it is nothing but a giant crafting grind, dashed my hopes and dreams.

Tortimer island also being gone was a real blow.
That was my ever-summer escape where I could get away from snow during winter, and take a break from villagers.

Not to mention the tours and farming for sharks and beetles.

NL had this awesome content, and they took an extra year to 'perfect' the game, when what they did was strip it bare.

I am heartbroken.
I expected something beyond NL, and what we got doesn't even have what Wild World had.

At least that had a Nookingtons.

I feel we were duped.
They said in directs that crafting was optional and NH wouldn't be like PC, and that isn't exactly the truth.

Crafting is mandatory if you want to progress.

Your island,
Your way?

Your island.. ish..
Nintendo's way.

One last thing about Golden Tools.

Golden Tools have always been the pot of gold at the end of the Animal Crossing rainbow.

Now the pot is a chamber pot and it's filled with nuggets, but they aren't gold.


----------



## sneakmode (Mar 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Golden Tools have always been pot of gold at the end of the Animal Crossing rainbow.
> 
> Now the pot is a chamber pot and it's filled with nuggets, but they aren't gold.



This is an interesting perspective as well.  Reaching the pinnacle of labor and finally getting that _golden shovel_ was such a rewarding experience - a player worked very hard and put in a lot of effort to get their golden tools.  They were a status symbol of how much love and commitment you spent, diligently working toward that goal.

But what is the point of getting golden tools when they inevitably break no differently than if you crafted a flimsy one, aside from the number of times you can hit a tree or dig a hole?  There's no reward for a job well done - and no motivation to attain them if they're just merely the same item with a few more whacks and a pretty coat of paint.

The crafting element is clearly in play here to guarantee player continuity.  If all tools continuously break, then players will have to continuously grind material endlessly if they want to keep progressing.  By removing the standard of golden tools, Nintendo ensures that players will keep putting hours into their title.

Though whether those hours mindlessly grinding ore and begging friends for extra softwood should be called good gameplay design, is subjective.


----------



## cicely (Mar 26, 2020)

sneakmode said:


> This. It isn't excitement about my ideas or plans of what this could be anymore.  But instead, just coming to a disappointed level of acceptance that 'this is what we got and there's nothing I can do about it'.  Inevitably, just letting go of my inspiration and building 'yet another pastel brick town with ye olde yellow pansies'.  This isn't what I want, but Nintendo didn't give us that choice.  In fact, there's no guarantee that I'll ever be able to build the town I'd like to in the future, as there's no official word as to what's coming down the pipeline.
> 
> I could wait forever on a fish hook of optimism, hoping for furniture that will possibly never come - or just quietly accept what it is and log into a town everyday to an ugly island that makes me unhappy to look at or be part of.
> 
> ...



I hope this doesn't come off as rude because it's not my intention at all, but if playing the game makes you unhappy you should stop. If you're not having fun, it's a waste of time. I get trying to make the most of things since it's a $60 purchase and all, but if it makes you depressed and frustrated, put it to the side.
Not that you should stop criticizing the game, I understand how it stinks to be let down by something you waited so long for. No need to force yourself to like the game.


----------



## Hesper (Mar 26, 2020)

Just got a line from Isabelle that really makes me think more is in the offing: I asked her about island evals, and she said something about having more storefronts for shopping--but I have both Able's and the Cranny, so unless more are coming, there's no reason to even have written that line, right?


----------



## John Wick (Mar 26, 2020)

cicely said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as rude because it's not my intention at all, but if playing the game makes you unhappy you should stop. If you're not having fun, it's a waste of time. I get trying to make the most of things since it's a $60 purchase and all, but if it makes you depressed and frustrated, put it to the side.
> Not that you should stop criticizing the game, I understand how it stinks to be let down by something you waited so long for. No need to force yourself to like the game.



That is a little unfair.

We WANTED to like the game.
Part of me wants to reorder it, but in it's current state, it just isn't worth it.

You got what you wanted in the game if you have no complaints, and that's great for you, but other people were looking forward to this and had their plans shattered by missing content that was stripped and replaced with crafting. A POCKET CAMP mechanic that has now taken over a mainline AC game.


----------



## cicely (Mar 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> That is a little unfair.
> 
> You got what you wanted in the game if you have no complaints, and that's great for you, but other people were looking forward to this and had their plans shattered by missing content that was stripped and replaced with crafting. A POCKET CAMP mechanic that has now taken over a mainline AC game.



What? You are misinterpreting what I said. Did I ever say I had no complaints? I'm actually filled with them.
My point was the post made me feel concerned as they seem upset, and that it'd be better for one's mental health to not play something that makes them depressed. Of course I might be misinterpreting THEIR post, but that's what I read.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 26, 2020)

I really like this game and am worried they'll try to milk us for paid DLC to get features from NL back. That would literally make me hate Nintendo for that.

My one complaint so far is breakable tools. I get the flimsy ones but why do the others break? It's really annoying.


----------



## sneakmode (Mar 26, 2020)

cicely said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as rude because it's not my intention at all, but if playing the game makes you unhappy you should stop. If you're not having fun, it's a waste of time. I get trying to make the most of things since it's a $60 purchase and all, but if it makes you depressed and frustrated, put it to the side.
> Not that you should stop criticizing the game, I understand how it stinks to be let down by something you waited so long for. No need to force yourself to like the game.



No, that's absolutely not rude at all.  I appreciate you for bringing that up.

For the moment, I'm popping in to check and speak to my villagers once a day to make sure they stay put, and water some flowers for crossbreeding black roses.  If my friends need something or want something from my shop, I'll open the gate for them.  But that's about all I'm doing at the moment.  In the time being, I'm content with not trying to do any beautification or improvement on my island's design until further content (hopefully) comes down the line that I'm more interested in.  

Thank you for the concern, friend!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 26, 2020)

cicely said:


> What? You are misinterpreting what I said. Did I ever say I had no complaints? I'm actually filled with them.
> My point was the post made me feel concerned as they seem upset, and that it'd be better for one's mental health to not play something that makes them depressed. Of course I might be misinterpreting THEIR post, but that's what I read.



Sorry about that. I read a lot of posts that say "Don't get it/play it if you don't like it", which makes me feel worse because I waited for years for this game, the same as everyone else, and they took away so many features that it is unplayable, and I ended up not getting it.

I took your post the wrong way.
My apologies.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I am heartbroken.
> I expected something beyond NL, and what we got doesn't even have what Wild World had.



This thought process really dampened my excitement for this game the past few days. NL definitely set the bar extremely high for some of us, me included. All of the omitted features is upsetting to say the least and if they are coming back in updates, great! However there is too much uncertainty with what is actually coming in updates. I would prefer to know now instead of being surprised in the future if I'm honest because I already knew it was in a past game. Also, objects that remove NPCs like the card stand in the airport and the cupboard in Nook's cranny (and others) is upsetting as well, NPCs give AC games a bit more life so replacing them with objects literally takes the life away from the game.

That being said NH is still enjoyable when I think about it compared to WW and CF, as it is still a big step up from those games. It's just comparing it to NL which is the problem but I honestly think it's entirely valid to compare a game to the previous one. And yes, things get removed, but we are still in our rights to talk about that if we are upset about removal because some of the features were actually really good additions to the series, like island minigames and swimming.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 26, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> This thought process really dampened my excitement for this game the past few days. NL definitely set the bar extremely high for some of us, me included. All of the omitted features is upsetting to say the least and if they are coming back in updates, great! However there is too much uncertainty with what is actually coming in updates. I would prefer to know now instead of being surprised in the future if I'm honest because I already knew it was in a past game. Also, objects that remove NPCs like the card stand in the airport and the cupboard in Nook's cranny (and others) is upsetting as well, NPCs give AC games a bit more life so replacing them with objects literally takes the life away from the game.
> 
> That being said NH is still enjoyable when I think about it compared to WW and CF, as it is still a big step up from those games. It's just comparing it to NL which is the problem but I honestly think it's entirely valid to compare a game to the previous one. And yes, things get removed, but we are still in our rights to talk about that if we are upset about removal because some of the features were actually really good additions to the series, like island minigames and swimming.



I'm legit rattled you can't go swimming... ON AN ISLAND.


----------



## cicely (Mar 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Sorry about that. I read a lot of posts that say "Don't get it/play it if you don't like it", which makes me feel worse because I waited for years for this game, the same as everyone else, and they took away so many features that it is unplayable, and I ended up not getting it.
> 
> I took your post the wrong way.
> My apologies.



No problem, I get why you're annoyed.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I'm legit rattled you can't go swimming... ON AN ISLAND.



I am saying the same thing!!! Like come on Nintendo, y'all really did us dirty taking that away on a game about an ISLAND.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 26, 2020)

OOF I didn't realize people were so pissed off at this game. Its beautiful, but its definitely lacking in the content department. Right now, I'm guessing, they planned a ton of content to be free DLC throughout the rest of the year, so its understandable why people are upset and confused at the lack of content right now. TBH I could go on on all the stuff I'm pissed about not being included, but all we can do is wait right now and hope for the seasonal DLC to include new things.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 26, 2020)

Relax, people. No need to get so riled up. I understand everyone’s play style is different and you can play the game however you want. However, do note that if you do anything in a rushed manner (even in real life), you lose the magic. Eating the most delicious steak in five minutes without stopping compared to eating it an hour while talking to your date and looking over a view will yield very different experiences. I’m not bashing into time travelers. I’m just saying, as with anything in life, you can’t rush things and expect great results. Like people we know, you can’t expect villagers to act all friendly to you and give you extensive dialogues even if you’ve been with them for months if you only get to talk to them once per day because you’re rushing through days. It takes time to get to know people and for them to open up. I play normally and my villagers went from literally telling me off from talking to them so much to randomly singing in the square and stopping me on my tracks now to give me shoes that would fit my outfit for the day better. If that relationship progression isn’t expansive enough then I really don’t know what is. Thing is, the developers made it this way for a reason. They wanted people to play. And play even more. They even removed grass deterioration (the biggest deterrent to playing too much in NL) so we can load up our games several times within the day just to play even more. So my advice is chill. Relax. Remember the core idea of Animal Crossing, which is supposed to be a relaxing game. Maybe then, you’ll enjoy more.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 26, 2020)

I hope at some point we wont have to use Nook Miles to get the tickets as it will just get harder to get Nook Miles as we progress. Also I agree with you that I am not super impressed with all the villager dialogue, as I was hoping it would be more complex and interesting than New Leaf's. Luckily Nintendo seems to be doing updates on this game so if enough people are upset about something they could possibly add it in.


----------



## sneakmode (Mar 26, 2020)

moon_child said:


> So my advice is chill. Relax. Remember the core idea of Animal Crossing, which is supposed to be a relaxing game. Maybe then, you’ll enjoy more.



While I appreciate the sentiment, not everyone's vision of relaxation is taking things slowly one day at a time.  Many players who choose not to TT often use this line of thinking as a gatekeeping behavior.  I'm certainly not saying that you are, of course - but just to note this is common in general.

I don't think that they realize that sitting around for long periods of time or taking things extremely slowly is actually _incredibly stressful_ to some people.  It feels like sitting in an enclosed room, stuck and locked in.

For myself, slowing down to its 'intended' pace is just that; stressful and in a consistent level of anxiousness, which is why I carry such importance on content.  For me, the enjoyment and relaxation comes from having everything unlocked and then leisurely creating my town the precise way that I want it to look over time.  I have all the tools and all the furniture, I can finally relax and find zen in creativity.  

Otherwise, it reminds me too much of a mobile game, waiting hour after hour for an energy bar to refill just to move on and progress, everything locked behind months and months of time walls, waiting and waiting, building anxiety to move on but you're restricted.

But as stated before, with only a couple of mediocre tables and some ugly housing decor, I'm coloring myself cautiously optimistic Nintendo will take care of this problem.  I hope they'll give us more, but blind faith is a quick route to disappointment.


----------



## alv4 (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm enjoying it alot... so, no.


----------

